# [SOLVED] Cinema 4D not rendering properly!



## Mcscaper (May 3, 2012)

So I made a cool animation that is 260 frames long. I edit my render options and render it but when the window comes up it only renders the frame I am on and poorly as well.
My output has all frames on too.

Pics:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108949&stc=1&d=1336009931

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108950&stc=1&d=1336009931

So anyone got any ideas why is my Cinema 4D going crazy on me like this?
I even restarted it as well!! :sad: :sad: :sad: :banghead:


----------



## Mcscaper (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Cinema 4D not rendering properly!*

I also set my save on avi
and wanted to send the file to my videos folder


----------



## Mcscaper (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Cinema 4D not rendering properly!*

Nevermind I found the problem!
Its the render saves I put as presets! I amde to many so I deleted everyone of them till I had one left!


----------

